# dealing with an oil pipeline



## wynedot55 (Apr 24, 2009)

well the fun has started.we are dealing with the pipeline company over the easement they want to run a oil pipeline across our place.we meet with their people an they made an offer.an we told them what all they had todo.as follows if they  took out any trees that make fire wood.they have to cut it splitt it haul it in an stack it.if they need to take any boris d arc trees out.they are tobe cut into fence post hauled in an stacked.then the junk brush hastobe burned or buried.they must also build  pastures to hold the cows while they put the pipeline down.put double 12ft gates on every pasture they cross.as well as steel H  braces.have another meeting next week to see what they can do.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

If they are disrupting pastures, it's only right that they do the fencing needed to keep the cattle in and away from where they are working. As for the trees, go for it! I'm not sure what they did here but, they are taking them down so go for what you can get!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 24, 2009)

well the pipeline will go accross 208acs of our place.will go across 2 hay meadows.an 3 pastures.the cows have access to like 150acs.will see what the lil chick has to say tues.its really gonna cost them to have to replant 20acs of coastal.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know what your trees are worth, but when the timber co did some damage to some of our trees, they had to pay triple stumpage!

It worked well for me, I needed a water/power line dug! So instead of paying, they brought ina BIG machine and dug it for me! And they sent over a road grader to turn my driveway into a real driveway!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 24, 2009)

the trees arnt worth nothing.they are mostly thorn trees.an they will have to clear some places i want cleared anyway.an put up a bunch of new fences.right now im thinking they will need to build 5 pastures to hold over 100hd.esp since they wont start building the pipeline till they get all the easements bought.


----------

